

Startup Book Publisher Unbound Raises $2M For Kickstarter For Authors Platform - elie_CH
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/22/startup-book-publisher-unbound-raises-2m-for-kickstarter-for-authors-platform/

======
pmtarantino
I really like the idea. A few months ago, I used IndieGogo for the same: a
book project - and it was an amazing experience. I sent proof copies, sketchs,
etc., and share more with my readers.

It is a better experience for the author (you know there are people who really
want to read what you have to say!) and for the readers, who can share more of
the creation process.

